# Gerd, gut, back and chest pain! Help!



## Nicole585 (Mar 16, 2013)

I was recently diagnosed with Gerd. Been to ER twice because of stomach, back,chest and pain that radiates to my breast. Reflux all night long and unable to release gas as much as I should. Currently taking nothing. Doctor put me on Omeprazole but gave me bad diahrrhea. Any natural suggestions and when does this pain go away. Chest area, ribs and back are hurting bad. Is this all due to my Gerd flare? It's been a few weeks now. Appt with GI doc soon.


----------



## swtcaroline (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Nicole,

Same here with the GERD thing, though I knew I had it before I was diagnosed recently. I think gaining weight recently has worsened its symptoms. Reflux all night long sounds really bad. I'm not a doctor (I'm an RN), but for sure, you need an antacid if you are refluxing that bad. The reason is that the stomach acid reaches your esophagus and will cause major damage there. It can even affect your lungs! It seems yours can even lead to severe coughing if you let it...which can cause even more problems. If omeprazole does not work, you need to tell your doctor so he can prescribe you with something else like protonix, pepcid, *zantac (heard this is really good), nexium (really good but expensive). Are you sure it was the omeprazole that gave you diarrhea and nothing else? When I'm getting bad heartburn, I also pop like 2 or 3 tums and that helps me a lot! Currently I'm still out sick and they are not sure what's wrong with me... it's like I have a combo of IBS-I (post virus) and GERD. I'm not quite convinced. I also started a food diary which I would recommend you do as well... I know there are certain foods that are known to cause heartburn, but in my experience, everyone's body is different. That way, you know what foods trigger your own heartburn or other symptoms. This would be my natural suggestion: eat the foods that do that provoke your heartburn, eat small meals frequently (i.e. every 3-4 hours), don't eat past 6pm, or eat several hours before going to bed to let it digest.

Some people also swear by green vibrance which has like tons of probiotics and other supplements...though it has 70 ingredients, so you have to beware. It can either help you a lot or hurt you. I use to take it a month before this episode and I was feeling good around then. I am too worried to take it right now as it may mess with my symptoms and a proper diagnosis. My husband started taking it (got the runs at first), but now definitely believes in it and how it has really kept him going and prevented him from getting sick. There are tons of reviews out there like on Amazon if you are interested.

It's crazy because this just started happening for me last month;I too was sent to ER by my GI because he was worried I may have appendicitis (I didn't). He thinks I have GERD and post infectious IBS. I have had what you have, but probably less painful. It just messes up my sleep schedule so I can't work. Right now it's more hyperactivity in my stomach and intestines... i can hear them all day! Plus cramping here and there. And lots of heartburn, though mostly when I lay down.

They just did a stool sample and I'm waiting for results, so far normal results.

I'm assuming you saw your GI doc already? What did he say?

Hugs,

Caroline


----------

